# MILK,BREAD AND BUTTER!



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi Guys!!! Its been so long since i've checked into this forum.Have been super busy lately.  I will make it a point to check in from now on as things have slowed down a bit and hence will find more time in hand  Meanwhile,i have a quick question for you guys... Is cow's milk safe for our babies?I know that the vet doesnt recommend milk much back in America but i do find a lot of people giving milk to the dogs and cats in a lot of places.Infact its their main food.I was just wondering if its safe to give or not.I still havent tried it on Krish.He loves yoghurt though. :wub: I just want to know the reasons behind for not recommending milk.What about white bread,wheat bread and butter (homemade)?I also heard that white rice is good for their stomach.Is it true?


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm not sure about the milk - Sophie's never had any, but she loves a little bit of yogurt and is crazy for any kind of bread - especially french bread although she's never had any butter. I always thought milk was good for cats and then someone told me lotherwise.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Few dog owners know that most dogs tend to be lactose intolerant. This means that they lack the enzyme beta lactamase, which allows the digestive system to break down the kind of sugar contained in milk. 

Dogs that lack this enzyme end up with a lot of undigested sugar in their intestinal tract, which creates a wonderful breeding environment for bacteria. When a lot of bacteria grows in the intestinal tract it can irritate the stomach and intestine and cause vomiting and diarrhea. These are the same problems that occur in lactose-intolerant people.

That being said, while many dogs are lactose intolerant, some are not. Some dogs love the taste of milk and other dairy products and won't have any stomach or intestinal problems when they get some as a treat. 

The bottom line is, it may be okay to give your dog a small amount of milk if it doesn't cause her any vomiting, diarrhea, or other discomfort. Check with your veterinarian first to be sure it won't cause your pooch any health problems or interfere with his diet. 
In Australia we can buy a milk specifically made for pets - zero problems . Sarah


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I haven't read anything to indicate that bread is harmful but bread dough is very dangerous. Butter is nothing but fat, so I would not give butter.


http://www.askthevetspets.com/Toxins_and_Other_Hazards.html
The answer is written as if a dog was speaking!
Bread Dough

Dear Daisy Dog: Is it safe for dogs to eat bread dough? I just starting to make bread, and my mother is concerned that my dog Beau will steal dough from the counter and get sick from it. If bread is the staff of life, how could it harm him?

Daisy Responds: My brother, Jack, also steals food from the counter. I, on the other hand, have impeccable manners and would never dream of doing such an undignified thing.
Bread dough causes us canines two problems when we eat it, so you’ll have to do what my mom does: keep food off the counter unless you are in the kitchen supervising the pilfering pup.
Bread dough rises once it’s in a dog’s warm, moist stomach. It expands to many times its original size, causing abdominal pain, retching and bloat.
And that isn’t all. The enlarged stomach also can impair breathing and blood circulation.
Surgery may be needed if the expanded dough is too large to come up when the dog vomits.
Worse yet, as the yeast in the raw dough ferments in the dog’s stomach, alcohol is produced. Alcohol toxicity causes poor coordination, disorientation and profound weakness, which may progress to coma and death.
If, despite your precautions, Beau does manage to eat some bread dough, call your veterinarian immediately.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I know I don't give milk or bread & butter to either boys, particularly Koko because of his IBS, he used to love yoghurt and cottage cheese ( all low fat too) but he became intolerant to both and it now causes terrible reaction to his tummy so it's off the list for him.
Scooby will eat yoghurt occasionally but isn't fussed about any dairy really so I don't bother with him having it either.
I also agree with everything Sarah said, and yes there is a special milk you can buy at Petco etc made especially for dogs and cats. It's lactose free and much safer.
I always remember a vet once telling me that cows milk is for their calves, that was nature's plan, so I guess what she was saying is it's really not for dogs or cats


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't give milk to Alex on purpose. He ones got in my milk glass and licked the milk like crazy. So I know he loves it. It did not hurt him. He likes yogurt and ice cream too. Sometimes rather then eat meat, he will eat little pieces of bread. And yes, he prefers the bread with butter on it. But this does not happen every day. "Scared Poopless" recommends to broil the meat for a few seconds in a little butter on both sides for those who don't like raw. Now why on earth would you feed your dog bread dough ??? Would you eat it ? I wouldn't. And I love bread. But I like it baked.


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

> Few dog owners know that most dogs tend to be lactose intolerant. This means that they lack the enzyme beta lactamase, which allows the digestive system to break down the kind of sugar contained in milk.
> 
> Dogs that lack this enzyme end up with a lot of undigested sugar in their intestinal tract, which creates a wonderful breeding environment for bacteria. When a lot of bacteria grows in the intestinal tract it can irritate the stomach and intestine and cause vomiting and diarrhea. These are the same problems that occur in lactose-intolerant people.
> 
> ...


Sarah,this is exactly what i wanted to know about.I did ask my vet in the US.He said that i can give him a little milk if he has no problems like diarrhorea.Its not like im really interested in giving Krish milk.I am content giving him his kibbles.Its just that i find a lot of people giving their pets either plain milk or milk mixed with rice or bread and they all do perfectly ok.Infact that happens to be their main food and that made me a bit curious as to why milk isnt recommended.


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

> I haven't read anything to indicate that bread is harmful but bread dough is very dangerous. Butter is nothing but fat, so I would not give butter.
> 
> 
> http://www.askthevetspets.com/Toxins_and_Other_Hazards.html
> ...


Sher,thanks for the link.i definitely dont give him bread dough.We never have a dough at home in the first place and even if we did i dont think Krish would be interested being the super picky eater that he is.  The vet told me that bread is ok but i just wanted to double check here.


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

> I don't give milk to Alex on purpose. He ones got in my milk glass and licked the milk like crazy. So I know he loves it. It did not hurt him. He likes yogurt and ice cream too. Sometimes rather then eat meat, he will eat little pieces of bread. And yes, he prefers the bread with butter on it. But this does not happen every day. "Scared Poopless" recommends to broil the meat for a few seconds in a little butter on both sides for those who don't like raw. Now why on earth would you feed your dog bread dough ??? Would you eat it ? I wouldn't. And I love bread. But I like it baked.[/B]


Krish too loves plain yoghurt and i heard that its good for health too.Its just that since Krish is an extra picky eater i keep thinking of various alternatives that would fill his tummy without harming him. :smstarz: And meat is a strict "no" here at home...so im left with very few options in hand. :smpullhair:


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=429925
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohhhh....i forgot to add...meat in the sense, any raw meat apart from his kibbles which ofcourse contains meat and his treats too.


----------

